# New Smoker



## KenRow09 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey all. New smoker here from Florida. Just got an Outdoor Gourmet Hill Country Offset Charcoal/Wood Smoker and I’m lookin to get in to some good cookin. Thanks for all the insight and wisdom bombs in the forums. Happy Smokin’


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2018)

Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new smoker.

Chris


----------



## pit of despair (Oct 24, 2018)

Ken,
Welcome, nice looking rig!  Looking forward to seeing some of your smokes.

Teddy


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
Nice looking rig there!
What are you going to smoke on your first run?
Al


----------



## KenRow09 (Oct 24, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> Nice looking rig there!
> What are you going to smoke on your first run?
> Al


Thanks. I ended up doing some spare ribs as my first. Turned out pretty good, just need to work on heat management.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Oct 24, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana. There is a lot of info here for modifying offset stick burners. I’ve been pretty impressed with what I’ve been able to do with my COS after some basic mods. I’m sure you will find everything you need. Good luck. Thanks for joining!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 24, 2018)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new smoker. You will have a lot of fun learning to use it while producing lot's of tasty treats.



KenRow09 said:


> just need to work on heat management



With a smoker like yours, to maintain temp control IMO it's important to use charcoal instead of wood for the heat source, and only add lit coals as needed to keep the fire going. This produces a more steady heat/temperature. Use chips or sticks for flavor only. I would also suggest adding some bricks to the bottom (covered with foil) to increase the thermal mass. It will take longer for it to heat up, but will maintain temperatures better. Other than that, practice, practice, practice. 

And most important, let us know how it's going and send us some pictures of your cooks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2018)

KenRow09 said:


> Thanks. I ended up doing some spare ribs as my first. Turned out pretty good, just need to work on heat management.



Yea there is a bit of a learning curve with an offset, but it won't be long and you will find that you can maintain a steady temp for hours. But remember that any temp between 225 - 300 will work fine. Let the smoker settle in at the temp it likes to run at & go with it. At 300 you meat will get done sooner, but will be just as good as if it were at 225. My Lang likes to run around 270-280, so most of the time I just let it. If I want it to run at 225, I really have to babysit it, but it will do it. You just need to learn your smoker & it will all be good!
Al


----------

